# Astro-12 Vs Fiorenzato F5



## Adam I (Jul 28, 2020)

Hey Guys and Gals,

I have found some refurbished grinders for sale - the F5 is £250 And the Astro is £225 or £275 ( I'm clarifying why the price difference between the 2)

any thoughts on which one you'd go for? This will be to sit along side the Gaggia Classic Pro that I'm going to order shortly.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Adam I (Jul 28, 2020)

or maybe a Sage smart grinder pro - brand-new @ £200, any thoughts?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Why not look at the mignon manule brand new for £245 will knock the socks off the sage


----------



## Adam I (Jul 28, 2020)

hi thanks for the help, I can find much info about that grinder - maybe as it has been updated - https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/eureka-mignon-facile-matt-black.html

thanks


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

https://www.blackcatcoffee.co.uk/collections/espresso-grinders/products/eureka-mignon-manuale-50mm-flat-burr-on-demand-grinder

Black cat is a sponsor on here.

The manule is a very capable grinder, ive just sold mine in favour of a bigber eureka grinder and im honestly kicking myself that i did


----------



## Rickv (Nov 18, 2019)

Cuprajake said:


> https://www.blackcatcoffee.co.uk/collections/espresso-grinders/products/eureka-mignon-manuale-50mm-flat-burr-on-demand-grinder
> Black cat is a sponsor on here.
> The manule is a very capable grinder, ive just sold mine in favour of a bigber eureka grinder and im honestly kicking myself that i did


I've got a manuale if you want rid of the zenith


----------

